

This is what Twitter shared with me today - stagas

All pro-Yes Greece&#x27;s referendum and fear engaging.<p>I don&#x27;t know if it&#x27;s organic, but it is hard for me to believe it is, as the account it was shared with has no followers and none following and never really used. I&#x27;m not drawing any conclusions, just leaving this here as a fact and let anyone judge by themselves, so we know who we&#x27;re dealing with.<p>Email screenshot:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;IZ4oXoi<p>Links:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;sakisrouvas&#x2F;status&#x2F;616696407378923521<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;Real_gr&#x2F;status&#x2F;616925229475041280<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;AdonisGeorgiadi&#x2F;status&#x2F;616956611790303234<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;GiwrgosLiagas&#x2F;status&#x2F;616943583480926208<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;protothema&#x2F;status&#x2F;616719647748980736<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;NChatzinikolaou&#x2F;status&#x2F;616932738495590400
======
stagas
Clickable:

Email screenshot:

[https://imgur.com/IZ4oXoi](https://imgur.com/IZ4oXoi)

Links:

[https://twitter.com/sakisrouvas/status/616696407378923521](https://twitter.com/sakisrouvas/status/616696407378923521)

[https://twitter.com/Real_gr/status/616925229475041280](https://twitter.com/Real_gr/status/616925229475041280)

[https://twitter.com/AdonisGeorgiadi/status/61695661179030323...](https://twitter.com/AdonisGeorgiadi/status/616956611790303234)

[https://twitter.com/GiwrgosLiagas/status/616943583480926208](https://twitter.com/GiwrgosLiagas/status/616943583480926208)

[https://twitter.com/protothema/status/616719647748980736](https://twitter.com/protothema/status/616719647748980736)

[https://twitter.com/NChatzinikolaou/status/61693273849559040...](https://twitter.com/NChatzinikolaou/status/616932738495590400)

